# ovitrelle????????



## ang1

hi has anyone used ovitrelle - think its spelt like that - and if yo hae how is it taken and does it work!!!!

pessaries - cyclogest - not good for me - painfull cramps and constipation
injections to stim ovulation  and then again during tww to support progesterone etc (cant remeber name of injections) 
any other methods that i could suggest and try - success stories please?
thanks
ang


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi,

Dont know if my story will help.
On my medicated cycle of iui I took clomid at the beginning of my cycle (first 5 days) then I injected an FSH (Gonal F I think) every other day think I had a total of 2 injections.
I then injected to bring on ovulation before basting and I think it was ovitrelle I used then.
2 weeks later I was pregnant with twins  

Hope that hazy infomation helps, feel free to ask any questions if needed.
Good luck with your tx  

Donna xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi

Although slightly different circumstances as not IUI, I used Ovitrelle for our first fet...I ovulate naturally but consultant wanted to exactly time ET so I had ovitrelle to trigger ovulation...I then used 400mg x cyclogest throughout 2ww...we had chem pg 

I also used Ovitrelle during our 2nd fet.  I had 250mg (6500iu) injection at 3dpt and again at 8dpt to help support womb lining during 2ww...because its an hcg injection it encourages your ovaries to release progesterone which is what supports early pregnancy.  I also had 400mg cyclogest x twice a day & crinone 8% x once a day throughout the 2ww.  Sadly we had another chemical pregnancy.

The ovitrelle was in easy to use prefilled injections...

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## pineapple

Hi there,
I used ovitrelle the day before basting to stimulate ovulation. Before that for 5 days I injected with Gonal.
The ovitrelle was in a ready-to-use injection, very easy but the needle was a bit bigger than the pen-style injections I had previously done with Gonal.
The doc told me that the only side effect was irritability but I was a bit bloated for a few days afterwards and  developed a few spots. Apart from that, nothing.
I am on the 2ww now...
I am due to test this sat - so far have very sore boobs but I am not sure if this could be a result of the ovitrelle, do you know Natasha? Also I don't know much about chemical pregnancies - does this happen when you test too early? If I test on Sat and get a BFP could that still mean a chemical pregnancy?

I hope this helps Ang,

Good luck!

Pineapple XX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

pineapple said:


> I am due to test this sat - so far have very sore boobs but I am not sure if this could be a result of the ovitrelle, do you know Natasha? Also I don't know much about chemical pregnancies - does this happen when you test too early? If I test on Sat and get a BFP could that still mean a chemical pregnancy?


Hi Pineapple

Yes, the sore boobs could well be a side effect of the Ovitrelle. Its an hcg injection & since its the hcg hormone thats released from embryo it can cause pregnancy like symptoms. Obviously it may also be a good sign but at this stage there's no way of knowing.

As for a chemical pregnancy...this is basically an early miscarriage and nothing to do with the injection or testing early. Its where the embryo implants enough to release hcg hormone to show up on an hpt but doesn't stick properly so you miscarry. I've had 4 early mc's and on my signature I've written that 2 were chemical pregnancies purely cos they were through treatment.

A chemical pregnancy is not where its a false +ve caused by remains of hcg injections...if you got a +ve hpt because of any drugs left over in your body then this would be classed as a false +ve.

Ovitrelle can stay in your body for around 10-14 days though (we all eliminate the drugs at different rates) so best not to test early so no risk of false positive.

Hope that helps...

Good luck
Natasha


----------

